# Teich gesucht!



## MariaSchulz (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

zugebenermaßen bin ich leider keine Gartenteichbesitzerin sondern Fotografin und auf der
Suche nach einem Gartenteich für ein Fotoshooting
im Raum Köln/Düsseldorf

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Maria Schulz


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich gesucht!*

Hallo Maria!

Hier sind viele schöne Teichanlagen von den Mitgliedern und die helfen bestimmt gerne.

Mein Teich ist leider viel zu klein für sowas.

Die anderen Teichbesitzer werden jetzt Berühmt und Reich. 

Und ich?


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich gesucht!*

Hallo Maria,


:willkommen - im Club der Teichverrückten. 


Also ich würde dir raten, mal auf die Mitgliederkarte zu sehen, da sich ja nicht alle mit PLZ. oder Wohnort eingetragen haben.  

Und wenn du da evtl. einen passenden Teich gefunden hast, kontaktiere das entsprechende Mitglied per PN um alles weitere zu klären.

Oder, du wartest hier auf gut Glück bis sich jemand meldet... 

Aber bei 150 - 200 Beiträgen pro Tag wird das wohl sehr lange dauern bis sich einer Meldet, da der Aufruf schneller von der Startseite runter geht als man meint..... 

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück bei der Suche nach dem passenden Teich für dein Fotoshooting.


----------



## MariaSchulz (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich gesucht!*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!
Teichbesitzer scheinen ja nette Menschen zu sein...

Reich wird man übrigens leider nicht, aber vielleicht berühmt!

gruß, Maria


----------



## brummer (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich gesucht!*

Hallo,

danke für dein Angebot aber wie du siehst ist der Teich noch nicht ganz fertig.






Grüße
Ralf


----------

